# 7 year old GS in TX Animal Shelter



## GoldenGirlGodfrey (Mar 24, 2020)

This boy needs rescue in Copperas Cove, TX
He is at Copperas Cove Animal Control, they are known for not keeping animals long.
I would rescue but I just rescued and have my hand full with her.
Shelter's number is 254-547-5584


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He looks sweet! I hope someone can rescue him


----------



## GoldenGirlGodfrey (Mar 24, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> He looks sweet! I hope someone can rescue him


It's posted he is very sweet, gets along with dogs and cats.
I have contacted a rescue group, haven't heard anything. Trying everything to save his life. 7 is too young to die.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

If I didn’t live 500+ miles away I’d get him out of there but alas that’s just possible


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

This rescue saves a lot of dogs from Texas. Welcome (shenandoahrescue.org)


----------

